
“Huge Dirty COW” (CVE-2017–1000405) - LinuxBender
https://medium.com/bindecy/huge-dirty-cow-cve-2017-1000405-110eca132de0
======
LinuxBender
Also related to this is the potential for memory leaks under normal usage of
THP. [1] This is also discussed on HN. [2]

[1] [https://blog.nelhage.com/post/transparent-
hugepages/](https://blog.nelhage.com/post/transparent-hugepages/)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15795337](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15795337)

